# Same brand, different models (Border Collies)



## Maritan

All feedback welcomed.

We have two rescued Border Collies (and are fostering a third). Our two are both raw fed and I love what it has done for them. The foster is not, just because we aren't sure if his potential eventual adopters will continue feeding him raw.

Here's a little background regarding our two.

The red BC, Chloe, was a very lucky adoption. I was looking for a BC through a local rescue and due to various reasons, adoption was delayed. The day I was supposed to meet one of their fosters, I was up early and looking through Craigslist for BCs available. I saw her ad, and as it turned out, the lady had been trying for a while to get Chloe into the rescue. It all worked out in the end.  She is a high drive, go go go type of girl who finds it really hard to engage her "off switch." 

Griffin, is a black, white and some small patches of brown BC. He is an excellent hiking companion and has a wonderful off switch at home. He can cuddle up with you in bed, or on the couch, but if he feels you are getting ready to take them on a walk, he is Ready. He is from the local border collie rescue, and when my wife and I saw a picture of him, we knew we wanted to meet him and adopt him. That was a little more than two years back.

In other words, Chloe is all work, and Griffin can chill out and relax. That's why my wife keeps saying they are the same brand, but two very different models.

Here are a few pictures of them.

Chloe:
1. This picture really captures her essence: intensity, focus and an unwavering desire to work









2. This is her "resting" on a hike when I gave her a down command and tried to take a picture of her









3. Not the best composition. I threw the ball with one hand and tried to take a picture with the other, and this is what turned out. I still like it though









Griffin:

1. A fantastic hiking buddy









2. While on a walk, he saw some ducks and his herding instinct kicked in full force. Here he is using the quintessential BC eye to let the ducks know who's boss









3. And a not very well composed picture of him herding, just to show you guys what he loves to do


----------



## AveryandAudrey

They look great, beautiful dogs! I love the photo of the herding is process.


----------



## NutroGeoff

Oh wow, what beautiful dogs! I am glad to hear that your dogs are doing well what what you are feeding them.


----------



## Maritan

Thanks guys! I recently acquired a new camera and my dogs have been my willing (and sometimes unwilling) subjects of my photographic incompetence. :heh:


----------



## Georgiapeach

Thanks for the photos - beautiful dogs! I love the intensity in Chloe's eyes. I can see that she doesn't have an "off switch" just by looking at those eyes - lol! I'm glad to see that your dogs have a job - saves their sanity and yours!


----------



## NutroGeoff

I think the pictures are great! I love the action shots.


----------



## Maritan

GeorgiaPeach - Thanks! And, that's right. Them having a job is a huge step towards maintaining our sanity. We went herding yesterday and worked through some mentally tough pressure exercises. Guess what that bought my wife and I? One (measly) evening uninterrupted by ball throwing/ pestering to play etc. Back to the grind today. :wacko:

NutroGeoff - Thank you.


----------



## NutroGeoff

I'm glad that, surprisingly, Matley isnt really extremely high energy. He is like the exact opposite. This dog sleeps more than pretty much any I have ever seen.


----------



## rawforlife00

Great looking dogs!


----------



## rawforlife00

I have the same situation lol. Brooklyn can hangout on your lap for 2nd as straight and still be calm n completely relaxed. Hazel is all work if I don't give her 2 I've walk by 2nd she sits by the door n moans lol but its a good thing she is my alarm system getting me up n outside to do things 

Those dogs got great coats!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Beautiful dogs 

It's really interesting to see Griffin, the tricolor, and how the white limits the brown eyebrows, cheeks, and legs. White obscuring the pattern of the dog (or horse or deer or whatever animal) is always intriguing.


----------



## My Girl Serena

Love the pictures! They really look so loved and well taken cared of. :thumb:


----------



## DavidHernandez

WoW !! All are great looking dogs.


----------



## petguides.co

wow beautiful


----------

